# Black Hair Algae



## jamie2010 (Jun 27, 2006)

help.please somebody give me some advice or info on how to rid my tank of black hair algae please. all my water parameters are fine and i carry out regular partial water changes.but still the problem persists,its doing my pickle in as im so proud of my own small eco system.my tank is a juwell 120 stocked wiyh around 20 community fish and a common plec.any help would be great thanks.ttfn


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

First off, please indicate the tank size, light, filtration, and co2 (pressurized or DIY).
With that necessary info, I think others can help you more.
Is it hair algae, BBA or stag??? If it is a newly setup tank, ther are the troubles of the algae stage, where you have to be consistent with fertilizing, water change and high or optimum levels of Co2. But we need more info on your tank. If you have a test kit, get some test results, but don't go out and buy one!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the meantime take a look at our *AlgaeFinder*, for great info on various types of algae.


----------



## jamie2010 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks.the strain is bba as far as i know.my tank is approx 125 litres my light system is 2x 18/20 watt tubes my filter system is juwell compact h plus a small fluval.tank size is 81L X 50H X 36W cm. and i also have a sugar powder mix co2 unit.my substrate is just gravel.im no novice to fishkeeping 10yrs plus.but this is my first planted aquarium.the tank itself is mature by about 5yrs and very healthy.all my parametrs are spot on according to my chemical test kit.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What fertilizing do you do? You have about a 30 gallon tank with only 36 watts or so of light, so this is a low light tank. You need to be fertilizing with nitrates, phosphates and traces at about a third of the EI recommendations. BBA often, if not always, is a sign of low CO2 or badly fluctuating CO2 during the days, so it is important to keep changing the mixture in the CO2 system often enough to keep the bubble rate up and reasonably constant. Or, you could just add Flourish Excel to the dosing.


----------



## jamie2010 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks for your advice and time hoppycalif.but all this planted tank malarky is totally new to me so im on a massive learning curve.i dont do any fertalizing im afraid.can you suggest any reading material at all?or maybe the basics i can find somewhere on this site.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's some good coverage of the basics:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/01_intro.html

and

www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is another good primer on planted tanks: http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would suggest you get rid of that common pleco. It will grow way too big for your tank. They can easily reach 30-45 cm in length. They also produce a lot of waste, this will create large amounts of ammonia and organic nutrients in your tank which can lead to algae problems.


----------



## jamie2010 (Jun 27, 2006)

superb guys.really appreciate your advice,should get myself on the right track bto success now.


----------

